# Parking and turn signal wires



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey guys. How do I identify the front parking and turn signal wires on my 93 YJ? I pulled one of the lamps and there are 4 wires. Two appear to be brown, one yellow/black and one black. I tried to look for color codes & wiring diagrams online but can't seem to find what I am looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Use a test light.


----------



## CountryYards (Dec 11, 2017)

Yep, I am an idiot. I forgot that I had a meter. I don't do much vehicle wiring... In case anyone else has the question, the yelow/black is parking, the browns are turn.


----------

